# poudriere and qt5-doc



## talsamon (Feb 11, 2018)

Poudriere build:


```
[01]: x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets  | qt5-widgets-5.9.4         lib-depends     (00:04:13)
   [02]: devel/qt5-qdoc            | qt5-qdoc-5.9.4            build           (00:03:15)                <========
   [03]: misc/qt5-examples         | qt5-examples-5.9.4        fetch           (00:02:43)
   [04]: multimedia/ffmpeg         | ffmpeg-3.4.1_5,1          build           (00:28:42)
[01:38:58] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/104i386-default/2018-02-11_01h14m01s
[01:41:04] [02] [00:05:21] Finished devel/qt5-qdoc | qt5-qdoc-5.9.4: Success
[01:41:06] [02] [00:00:00] Building misc/qt5-doc | qt5-doc-5.9.4
load: 3.61  cmd: nasm 37614 [running] 23.13r 22.82u 0.01s 88% 16652k
[104i386-default] [2018-02-11_01h14m01s] [parallel_build:] Queued: 75 Built: 56 Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Tobuild: 19  Time: 01:43:53
   [01]: x11-toolkits/qt5-widgets  | qt5-widgets-5.9.4         build           (00:10:08)
   [02]: misc/qt5-doc              | qt5-doc-5.9.4             fetch           (00:03:47)             <===========
   [03]: misc/qt5-examples         | qt5-examples-5.9.4        fetch           (00:08:38)
   [04]: multimedia/ffmpeg         | ffmpeg-3.4.1_5,1          build           (00:34:37)
```

Two times qt5-doc (misc/qt5-doc and devel/qt5-doc). The real existing port is  misc/qt5-doc.

What is happening here?


----------



## talsamon (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh, a read error. I see, qt5-QDOC and qt5-doc. Please delete the thread.


----------

